#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] macro (called from rule) to auto-save attachments not working

## Arnold Layne

I have a rule set up to move any attachment-bearing email auto-generated by our bookkeeping program to a specific folder, and save the attachment directly to a specific network folder.  The file will always come with the same filename, I want it to overwrite the existing file (if applicable), so that there is only one file in the folder and it is the most recent version I have received.


It was working fine, and now it is not... I don't know what changed, but here is the macro:





```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```




And here is the rule being used to catch the incoming email:


email rule.jpg

The email is being moved to the proper email folder, but the attached file is no longer being saved to the target network folder.

Is there something I've missed, or screwed up somehow?

Please help!

----------


## Arnold Layne

Worked it out, somehow my security settings had been reset to default, and macros were disabled in Outlook.  Fixed that, and it's working fine now.

I knew it had to be something simple.  :Smilie:

----------

